# Using a squirt bottle for correction?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it's pretty harmless and if it works it's ok. My foster puppy would bark more and louder when I squirted him!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it works and you don't mind a wet dog, and you aren't squirting into her nose, eyes, or ears... I don't see the problem. 

It works with our collie who hates water. 

It works with our cat who also hates water.

It never worked with any of our goldens. They think it's a game with the water-squirt reward for barking. >.<


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that before you necessarily do this, I would check out this video by Susan Garrett. I'm not saying what you should or should not do, but she talks about a corrections free training model and even discusses spraying (although with a chemical - obviously you wouldn't be doing that). It just kind of gives a counter argument so I thought you might be interested!
http://www.puppypeaks.com/fe/13492-struggles


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

My vet also suggested using the air bottles that are made for cleaning computer keyboards. Instead of spraying water they release a puff of air. This might work for those dogs that like the water bottle.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

ozzy'smom said:


> My vet also suggested using the air bottles that are made for cleaning computer keyboards. Instead of spraying water they release a puff of air. This might work for those dogs that like the water bottle.


Oh no! Don't do that. I am the safety manager at a corporation and I have seen and heard some really bad things from compressed air getting under skin (yes, human, but I don't imagine it would be much different with dogs). Even the "harmless" cans you get for your computer can cause serious injury. Please, please, don't use canned air.

I re-read, if you are using the bulb type puffer where all they get is a slight puff, that's okay, just nothing under pressure.:no:

I use a squirt bottle of water for our JRT who likes to humpy-dumpy Breeze (yes, neutering at 6 months didn't help-still thinks he d'man)


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting about the air bottles. Thanks for the information! I guess I'll cancel my trip to the office supply store to get one!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whenever you are doing corrections like this, you can run a certain risk. The puppy learns not just that barking = squirt = bad, they also learn that your hand = squirt = bad. This means you run the risk of the puppy associating your hand with discomfort and becoming hand shy. This is something I've seen happen before and is discussed in that video I posted.


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I think squirt bottles can be really hit or miss. The training facility I use, which is over all EXTREMELY positive approach, does recommend squirt bottles if a vocal correction isn't working. They worked beautifully on Iorek...we had two bright blue ones and as soon as he started nipping at pant legs, we'd give him a quick squirt and the "ah ah!" sound. He does recognize the bright blue bottle now so as soon as he sees it, he understands he's getting a little too worked up, but it certainly hasn't made him hand shy. I guess this is one of those things where "Your results may vary" is a really important point. 

For our dog, "Be a tree" didn't work, removing ourselves from the room didn't work, removing him from the room didn't work (and each thing was practiced religiously for at least a couple weeks). Spray bottles were the next step. However, if you haven't completely exhausted all your other options, please don't immediately jump to the squirt bottle just in case it does produce a hand shy reaction.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

There can be other unintended consequences to using the spray bottle as a positive punishment. Instead of associating the water spray to the bark itself the dog may associate the water spray to the object he/she is barking at. This can add to their anxiety to the people passing by or the dogs passing by. 
people passing by + punishment = unknown people passing by are bad and scary.
dogs passing by + punishment = unknown dogs passing by are bad and scary.

I would ask for alternate behaviors in place of spraying the dog. It is harder to do as you the owner has to be proactive and prior to the dog barking ask for a well known command and reward bringing the focus to you. And continue to reward that behavior and focus on you until the people/dogs are no longer there.
Rinse and repeat every time to build a good association with people and dogs walking by making a good habit


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for all your interesting posts. They've given me something to think about and I take the points about unintended consequences. 

I'm being very careful not to overuse the spray bottle, I've only used it when she pulls a puppy fit and starts jumping, trying to grab the leash and mouth at my hands, being a tree seemed to just egg her on! The simple site of the bottle puts her back on four paws with her mouth shut. 

And I haven't had to use it lately for the barking at passing people, she seemed to have gotten the correct message pretty fast--or she's getting to know the people and doesn't feel threatened any more. 

Oh teenagers!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I do believe it is a way to distract a dog to then have them listen to follow a command. Sometimes they get so hell bent on what they are into, they cant even hear what you're saying or even know that your speaking. We use a can with a few pennies. It has worked wonder on keeping them away from the front of the gate and barking at passers by. They hear the get back command right after the shake, although I no longer need to shake the can.


----------

